# Portofino Bay Resort Club Level Pictures 2011



## natebenma

Open 7 am to 10 pm daily
Located at the lobby level

Assistance with vacation planning requests, including restaurant reservations, spa appointments, local information  and transportation arrangements.  According to the flyer we received at check-in, club level offers Health Club access, Internet access and Food and Beverage Presentations.




















Does anyone have pictures of the entry doors or the concierge desks?



Prima Colazione Continentale (Continental Breakfast)
Monday-Thursday  7 am to 10:30 am
Friday-Sunday  7 am to 11 am


----------



## natebenma

Pausa Serale (Afternoon Break)
12 noon to 3:30 pm











































Recivimento (Evening Reception: Hot Hors d'oeuvres Antipasti and Cheese)
4:30 pm to 6:30 pm




































































Dolce Finale (Sweet Finish)
8:00 pm to 9:30 pm



Monday July 11

coconut cake






cookie







Thursday July 14


cannoli







tiramisu


----------



## damo

thanks for these...I'll add them to the food sticky


----------



## macraven

thank you for sharing!


----------



## natebenma

damo said:


> thanks for these...I'll add them to the food sticky



Great!!!



macraven said:


> thank you for sharing!




Thank you both for all of your wonderful advice about Universal, Islands of Adventure and the resorts.  I can't tell you how helpful everything I learned contributed to a fantastic trip!


----------



## macraven

the way you displayed club and its offerings, was very eye catching.
i'm sure more will stop by and take a look.


----------



## Brownie54

First, thank you so much for taking the time to take and post these pictures. You really did a great job! Second, curse you for making Club Level so enticing. I must resist spending more money. I must. Arrg!  I can't resist!


----------



## TwingleMum

natebenma said:


> Great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both for all of your wonderful advice about Universal, Islands of Adventure and the resorts.  I can't tell you how helpful everything I learned contributed to a fantastic trip!



Thanks Nate!! You must be a mind reader!! I was just going to post asking about PBH Club Level !! We are staying there in Aug for 4 nights. The family doesn't know its a surprize  Last year we stayed at the HRH. Could you answer a few ?? 

How close are the rooms to the lounge?? Are they all on the same floor??? Was the food tasty?? Plentiful?? Did they keep replacing items?? DId you sample any alcoholic beverages?? Was the wine good?? Do you have any recommendations reference room requests??? A huge TIA..


----------



## natebenma

TwingleMum said:


> Thanks Nate!! You must be a mind reader!! I was just going to post asking about PBH Club Level !! We are staying there in Aug for 4 nights. The family doesn't know its a surprize  Last year we stayed at the HRH. Could you answer a few ??
> 
> How close are the rooms to the lounge?? Are they all on the same floor??? Was the food tasty?? Plentiful?? Did they keep replacing items?? DId you sample any alcoholic beverages?? Was the wine good?? Do you have any recommendations reference room requests??? A huge TIA..



We were about a hallway and a half from the lounge.  Maybe a minute walk.  It was convenient to stop at the lounge on our way out through the lobby or back to our room.  We were definitely not "wear your pjs" close to the lounge. 

My understanding is that the CL rooms are in the Villa Wing.  BUT, since there isn't an actual "floor" dedicated to the CL rooms, you could conceivably be assigned to a room in another part of the resort.  Possible, but not likely.

I had requested a balcony room, with the understanding that there are not many in the resort.  At checkin when I asked, they told me there were only two balcony rooms and both were occupied.  

Food was excellent and plentiful.  We didn't visit a lot during the evening appetizers but as far as I can tell, things were replenished.  

Didn't try the wine.  I'm not a wine drinker, I had one beer, an Italian one.  It was good.  I didn't pay as close attention as I should have to the brands of beer and wine offered.

The trip report I'm working on will have detailed info about the resort, and room pictures, in tomorrow's post.

It's a shame that the lounge doesn't open until 7 for breakfast, since this is the time you can (and should) visit WWoHP.  If you are there the day before, you can ask for boxes of cereal, or granola bars or a couple of bananas to eat the next morning.

Dee


----------



## humphreydog

Thanks....looks better than last summer...It appears they made the beer and wine self service again.....can't wait till next month when we'll be back.


----------



## natebenma

humphreydog said:


> Thanks....looks better than last summer...It appears they made the beer and wine self service again.....can't wait till next month when we'll be back.



Sorry, there was someone pouring the wine and serving the beer while we were there.  I just waited until he was out back to take the picture.


----------



## TwingleMum

natebenma said:


> We were about a hallway and a half from the lounge.  Maybe a minute walk.  It was convenient to stop at the lounge on our way out through the lobby or back to our room.  We were definitely not "wear your pjs" close to the lounge.
> 
> My understanding is that the CL rooms are in the Villa Wing.  BUT, since there isn't an actual "floor" dedicated to the CL rooms, you could conceivably be assigned to a room in another part of the resort.  Possible, but not likely.
> 
> I had requested a balcony room, with the understanding that there are not many in the resort.  At checkin when I asked, they told me there were only two balcony rooms and both were occupied.
> 
> Food was excellent and plentiful.  We didn't visit a lot during the evening appetizers but as far as I can tell, things were replenished.
> 
> Didn't try the wine.  I'm not a wine drinker, I had one beer, an Italian one.  It was good.  I didn't pay as close attention as I should have to the brands of beer and wine offered.
> 
> The trip report I'm working on will have detailed info about the resort, and room pictures, in tomorrow's post.
> 
> It's a shame that the lounge doesn't open until 7 for breakfast, since this is the time you can (and should) visit WWoHP.  If you are there the day before, you can ask for boxes of cereal, or granola bars or a couple of bananas to eat the next morning.
> 
> Dee



Thanks Dee looking forward to your TR. This will be our 1st CL stay and I'm surprizing the family with it!! I'm so excited I could bust!


----------



## APB513

natebenma - 

Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## APB513

I have a question (and it might be a silly one).  

For the evening offerings, do they only serve pasta/Italian dishes or did they serve non italian entrees as well?

Thanks!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

natebenma - 


Thanks!!!  I was wondering when they opened in the morning.  Your right, we'll be out the door by then.  

Anyone know if there are coffee makers in the room and if not, where can I get an early morning cup?


----------



## natebenma

APB513 said:


> natebenma -
> 
> Thank you so much for this information!



You are most welcome!  A lot of people (including me) were looking for club level pictures before my trip, so I'm glad I could help with a few photos.



APB513 said:


> I have a question (and it might be a silly one).
> 
> For the evening offerings, do they only serve pasta/Italian dishes or did they serve non italian entrees as well?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know the answer to this.  The only night we were there, they had the two pasta dishes I showed, and the Caesar salad, crudites and cheese tray.


----------



## APB513

natebenma said:


> You are most welcome!  A lot of people (including me) were looking for club level pictures before my trip, so I'm glad I could help with a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this.  The only night we were there, they had the two pasta dishes I showed, and the Caesar salad, crudites and cheese tray.



Thank you.  Maybe someone else can answer this.


----------



## dsmom

we stay at PB about 3 or 4 times a year.

everytime we have stayed club the food has always been 

Italian themed. 

They do have coffee makers and coffee in the room.


----------



## APB513

dsmom said:


> we stay at PB about 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> everytime we have stayed club the food has always been
> 
> Italian themed.
> 
> They do have coffee makers and coffee in the room.



Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Dee, as always, a wonderful job!

I'm pretty sure we are going to do Universal next year.  I was pretty set on HRH but now you've made me think Portofino looks pretty good too!


----------



## natebenma

MaryKatesMom said:


> natebenma -
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  I was wondering when they opened in the morning.  Your right, we'll be out the door by then.
> 
> Anyone know if there are coffee makers in the room and if not, where can I get an early morning cup?



As dsmom indicated, yes there are (Keurig) coffeemakers in the rooms.








DisneyMomx7 said:


> Dee, as always, a wonderful job!
> 
> I'm pretty sure we are going to do Universal next year.  I was pretty set on HRH but now you've made me think Portofino looks pretty good too!



Thanks, Robyn!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Thanks!

I've never had Kuerig coffe before so I better set that up before bed.  I can't make coffee before I've had my coffee.


----------



## macraven

MaryKatesMom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've never had Kuerig coffe before so I better set that up before bed.  I can't make coffee before I've had my coffee.



no need, it is similar to the Bunn maker.

coffee in one minute.

toss a pod in, pour in some water............bingo


----------



## Samandmom

Thanks for sharing.  
We just got back from 5 nights at the RPR Club Level and it's nice to see the differences.  Our morning juice was just served in the plastic cups that say Loews.  I see champagne flutes in your pictures.   
I see that had more to offer for "lunch" time also.


----------



## humphreydog

In addition to the usual cheese platter and antipasto, every night at cocktail hour is a different theme:

Italian 
Asian 
Southwest (Mexican) -kids love the yucca fries (not me though)

and one or two others before they start repeating


----------



## TwingleMum

humphreydog said:


> In addition to the usual cheese platter and antipasto, every night at cocktail hour is a different theme:
> 
> Italian
> Asian
> Southwest (Mexican) -kids love the yucca fries (not me though)
> 
> and one or two others before they start repeating



Hi Humphrey~ Did you just get back?? If you did could you give us your review of CL and the PBH (pool, etc) I will be staying there for 1st time in 10 days YEAH!!!! Last year we stayed at HRH and had a great time. This year we are staying at PBH but the family doesn't know I upgraded us to CL.


----------



## humphreydog

going back in a few weeks for 7 nights.  Stayed CL (for 7 nights) in '07, '09, '10,.....and non CL HRH in '06.


----------



## APB513

humphreydog said:


> In addition to the usual cheese platter and antipasto, every night at cocktail hour is a different theme:
> 
> Italian
> Asian
> Southwest (Mexican) -kids love the yucca fries (not me though)
> 
> and one or two others before they start repeating



That's good to know.  I don't think I would like Italian every night.


----------



## dimimi

I do think it is nice they let you take cereal for breakfast if you are doing the early morning, however, I think that they should open to accommodate guests that are using the early entry...afterall, that is a huge perk of staying at the resort.


----------



## natebenma

dimimi said:


> I do think it is nice they let you take cereal for breakfast if you are doing the early morning, however, I think that they should open to accommodate guests that are using the early entry...afterall, that is a huge perk of staying at the resort.



I totally agree!!!


----------



## humphreydog

Club room cocktail hour food has changed for the worse.  Instead of the high quality food from years past, they seem to be going to more family friendly (filling ) foods which include 2 pasta dishes and a salad (in addition to rolls, cheese platter and vegetable platter).


----------



## Princess Erin

Just was there last week for 6 days...fodd was horrible in the evening and not worth eating... my family did not feel well after Wednesday's pasta.  Breakfast was o.k., good fruit and yogurt but alot of carbs.  Snack was really not worth going to.  Dessert was relatively non-existent. They have to fix this very soon.  Totally not worth the money, however the staff was wonderful.


----------



## humphreydog

My wife summed it up:

Peasant food


We have always loved the cocktail hour but not anymore.  Breakfast is still A++ though


----------



## pmdeve

What is the additional cost per night for 3 adults and 2 children in club level


----------



## damo

pmdeve said:


> What is the additional cost per night for 3 adults and 2 children in club level



To upgrade to club is $75 - $100 per night.


----------



## gopatsgo

We are booked at the Portofino Club in March 2014, last posts on what it is like were in 2011, has anyone been there recently. We always stay at Club Levels in Disney -Animal, Yacht, Polynesian - but first time Club at Universal as the Club level at RPR was full the time we stayed there.


----------



## RMulieri

gopatsgo said:


> We are booked at the Portofino Club in March 2014, last posts on what it is like were in 2011, has anyone been there recently. We always stay at Club Levels in Disney -Animal, Yacht, Polynesian - but first time Club at Universal as the Club level at RPR was full the time we stayed there.



I just got back from there last week.They are trying out a new evening menu.We were there Sunday- Thurs and the meals were:
Sunday_mussels and pasta
Monday-Pork loin and mashed potatoes
Tues-Asian Stirfry with rice
Wed-Chicken Marsala and pasta
Th-Mexican beef and rice
There is a Pinot Grigio, Chardonnay and Zinfandel , 2 red wines ( can't remeber what they were) and Perini beer, Bud, Heinken and bud light
They also have cut up veggies, cheese,crackers,dip and fruit
Lunch time/afternoon- granola bars, goldfish crackers, pretzels, terra chips sodas ,water, lemonade, iced tea

breakfast- Individual boxes of cereal,Oikos greek yogurt cups, granola ,fruit, oatmeal ( with option to add cinnamon/brown sugar/nutmeg),Pastries( danish/cinnamon rolls), Breads/rolls/bagels (toasters available- cream cheese/butter/jams/jellies/peanut butter), hardboiled eggs.coffees/OJ/teas ( coffee is starbucks)

dessert- Choco. chip cookies/small desserts ( they changed nightly..Tiramisu, flan,Creme Brulee,spongecake..few others I can't remembr)


----------



## peaches00

RMulieri said:


> I just got back from there last week.They are trying out a new evening menu.We were there Sunday- Thurs and the meals were:
> Sunday_mussels and pasta
> Monday-Pork loin and mashed potatoes
> Tues-Asian Stirfry with rice
> Wed-Chicken Marsala and pasta
> Th-Mexican beef and rice
> There is a Pinot Grigio, Chardonnay and Zinfandel , 2 red wines ( can't remeber what they were) and Perini beer, Bud, Heinken and bud light
> 
> Lunch time/afternoon- granola bars, goldfish crackers, pretzels, terra chips sodas ,water, lemonade, iced tea
> 
> breakfast- Individual boxes of cereal,Oikos greek yogurt cups, granola ,fruit, oatmeal ( with option to add cinnamon/brown sugar/nutmeg),Pastries( danish/cinnamon rolls), Breads/rolls/bagels (toasters available- cream cheese/butter/jams/jellies/peanut butter), hardboiled eggs.coffees/OJ/teas ( coffee is starbucks)
> 
> dessert- Choco. chip cookies/small desserts ( they changed nightly..Tiramisu, flan,Creme Brulee,spongecake..few others I can't remembr)



Did they do away with uncrustables?


----------



## RMulieri

peaches00 said:


> Did they do away with uncrustables?



There were none out and i didnt ask.I would assume so.


----------



## gopatsgo

Thanks for the update on the Portofino Club Level, really appreciate it, how did the food taste, and have you ever  been to a Disney Club level, and if you have,  how would Portofino compare, thanks again.


----------



## vinotinto

RMulieri said:


> I just got back from there last week.They are trying out a new evening menu.We were there Sunday- Thurs and the meals were:
> Sunday_mussels and pasta
> Monday-Pork loin and mashed potatoes
> Tues-Asian Stirfry with rice
> Wed-Chicken Marsala and pasta
> Th-Mexican beef and rice
> There is a Pinot Grigio, Chardonnay and Zinfandel , 2 red wines ( can't remeber what they were) and Perini beer, Bud, Heinken and bud light
> They also have cut up veggies, cheese,crackers,dip and fruit
> Lunch time/afternoon- granola bars, goldfish crackers, pretzels, terra chips sodas ,water, lemonade, iced tea
> 
> breakfast- Individual boxes of cereal,Oikos greek yogurt cups, granola ,fruit, oatmeal ( with option to add cinnamon/brown sugar/nutmeg),Pastries( danish/cinnamon rolls), Breads/rolls/bagels (toasters available- cream cheese/butter/jams/jellies/peanut butter), hardboiled eggs.coffees/OJ/teas ( coffee is starbucks)
> 
> dessert- Choco. chip cookies/small desserts ( they changed nightly..Tiramisu, flan,Creme Brulee,spongecake..few others I can't remembr)



Thanks for posting this!  We're currently booked CL at Portofino.  Still trying to decide if it's worth the extra $$ over a regular room. This is very helpful though, as I don't eat pasta, but do eat mussles, pork loin, chicken marsala, stir-fry, etc.  Sounds like you could make a meal out of this.  Is the food good or just OK?  

Also good to know that they have hard-boiled eggs in the am, as that is basically what I eat in the mornings.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

What time does the CL open in the morning?  I remember is was always after we left for early entry.


----------



## RMulieri

Club lounge at Universal is on par with disney. It is very good and yes you can easily make a meal out of the evening food.There was also a salad each night ( one night a bean salad, one a pasta salad, green salad etc).We thought the food was MUCH better than it used to be and it was not that bad last time.We thought it was worth every penny, and we are cheap by most standards.
The club lounge at Portofino opens earlier than the other 2 resorts,It opens at 7am ( not convenient if early entry is at that time, but last week early entry was at 8am and that was PLENTY of time to eat and be at the park for opening).


----------



## vinotinto

Any recent pics of the 2 Queen Club romms? What is a good request to put in for nice view?  Location?>  Do all the rooms have a sofa bed or only some?


----------



## RMulieri

vinotinto said:


> Any recent pics of the 2 Queen Club romms? What is a good request to put in for nice view?  Location?>  Do all the rooms have a sofa bed or only some?



Most of the club level rooms are located in the villas wing.They have a view of the Beach pool( main pool) with the studios themepark in the distance or the Villas pool ( one of the quiet pools ).I have had both and preferred the Beach pool view but I liked that I could see Rip Ride Rocket in the distance from my room.
It was my understanding that they got rid of the sofa beds.Someone may know more, but we had a deluxe queen room and a lounge chair /ottoman
The renovated rooms look exactly like the pics posted on the PBH renovations thread.


----------



## vinotinto

RMulieri said:


> Most of the club level rooms are located in the villas wing.They have a view of the Beach pool( main pool) with the studios themepark in the distance or the Villas pool ( one of the quiet pools ).I have had both and preferred the Beach pool view but I liked that I could see Rip Ride Rocket in the distance from my room.
> It was my understanding that they got rid of the sofa beds.Someone may know more, but we had a deluxe queen room and a lounge chair /ottoman
> The renovated rooms look exactly like the pics posted on the PBH renovations thread.



Thank you!


----------



## vinotinto

We just got back from a long, holiday weekend (Columbus Day weekend) at the PBH Club Level.

It was very relaxing, and we really enjoyed it.

Here is what was offered:

Evening (5:00 - 7:00)
Friday 
Antipasti - we arrived too late for the "hot" offerings/antipasti
Hot Offering - we arrived too late for the "hot" offerings
Dessert (8:00 - 9:00) - mini tiramisu, cookies

Saturday
Antipasti - Pasta salad 
Hot Offering - Seafood stew (mussles, shrimp, tomatoes, peppers, eggplant) and linguini
Dessert - mini crema catalana, cannolis, cookies

Sunday
Antipasti - Pea and bean salad
Hot Offering - pork cutlet with green apples and mashed potatoes
Dessert - mini chocolate cake, mini creme brulee

Breakfast was what was indicated earlier (7:00 - 10:30)
One table with Kellogg's cereals and hot oatmeal (with raisins, cinnamon as toppings)
One table with assorted pastries (mini croissants, muffins, etc.)
Bagels, bread, cream cheese, smucker's peanut butter (and two toasters)
Fruit salad (pineapple, cantaloupe, honeydew)
Strawberries
Oikos Greek yogurt
Chilled hard boiled eggs
Coffee, tea, OJ

Wine and beer from 5:00 - 7:00 pm

Assorted snacks from 12:00 - 3:30
Coke, Sprite, Dasani, iced tea, lemonade
Terra chips
Popcorn
Pretzels
granola bars
Goldfish
Cracker jack

Overall, we found club level to be relaxing.  We saw the staff working hard to keep things replenished and the club clean.  I appreciated the hot protein offerings (seafood stew and pork) and the protein choices in the am (yogurt and eggs) the most.  I think it's a good choice for short trips.  The staff was very nice.

Regarding value, we may or may not do it again the future.  It's like going to a restaurant that has one appetizer choice, one dinner choice, only continental breakfast and you need to serve yourself.  Especially since we did not get in until about 8 pm, it may have been better to use the $$ from Club and simply use it towards ordering breakfast and dinner a la carte.  Also, this is the only Club Level where (alcoholic) drinks have only been served for 2 hours.  Most places have alcohol extended longer or offer cordials or after-diner liqueurs.  Breakfast was pretty repetitive.  My son was asking to go to a restaurant on the third day.

I hope that helps and I am happy to answer any questions!


----------



## 3angelsmom

Very helpful. We're looking forward to our first trip universal and first time staying club level in a few weeks. Thank you for posting!


----------



## gopatsgo

Had great visit at Portofino  Club Level March 5 to 8, it was really really good. Only complaint was weather , hotel is stunning and have stayed at Yacht Club, Polynesian, Animal Kingdom and Royal Pacific, and it would be tied with Yacht Club as my Orlando favourite with Animal Kingdom closely behind.


----------



## KateMac

dsmom said:


> we stay at PB about 3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> everytime we have stayed club the food has always been
> 
> Italian themed.
> 
> They do have coffee makers and coffee in the room.



But, you can also partake of the club level offerings at HRH and RPR. Just present your room card at the front desk. I wish we had known that last year, but we're definitely going to check it out this year.


----------



## peaches00

KateMac said:


> But, you can also partake of the club level offerings at HRH and RPR. Just present your room card at the front desk. I wish we had known that last year, but we're definitely going to check it out this year.



Are you saying if we stay club level at pbh, we can also go to hr or to club?


----------



## JessicaR

KateMac said:


> But, you can also partake of the club level offerings at HRH and RPR. Just present your room card at the front desk. I wish we had known that last year, but we're definitely going to check it out this year.



No, that is not an option. 



peaches00 said:


> Are you saying if we stay club level at pbh, we can also go to hr or to club?



No.


----------



## KateMac

peaches00 said:


> Are you saying if we stay club level at pbh, we can also go to hr or to club?



I'm sorry, but Jessica is incorrect. You absolutely CAN club hop. From Orlando Informer: "Guests staying in a club level room have access to the club lounges at all three hotels (if you are visiting a hotel other than your own, you have to stop by their front desk first)."

You can find the article, "Comparing Universal Orlando’s three on-site deluxe hotels" on the Orlando Informer website.

(You can pool hop, too!)


----------



## KateMac

See correctly formatted response


----------



## KateMac

JessicaR said:


> No, that is not an option.



I'm sorry, but you are incorrect.  Please see my response to the question.


----------



## bumbershoot

KateMac said:


> I wish we had known that last year, but we're definitely going to check it out this year.



So you haven't actually done it?  You are going by an undated article on a different site (not an official site)...  Just please temper your excitement, as this is something I have never heard of in 4 years toodling around on the Universal threads.  

It would be super cool if it's real.  But I'm just not sure that it is.  It might have been real at some point, but until someone who has done it recently shows up, I'm not getting excited about it.


----------



## bumbershoot

" Yes, you CAN club hop (and pool hop) with club level "

You can pool hop without club level.  That's a known and experienced thing by many of us, simply by being guests of the resorts.  (there's a strong question of the extent of hopping between deluxe and Cabana Bay, though)


----------



## Bluer101

Far as I know there is no club hop between the 3 deluxe hotels. I have way to many stays onsite and have never seen or heard or this. Also, with HRH not owned by Loews anymore I doubt they would participate in this. Now pool hop is fine and we do this all the time. 

Now for CB is is stated that they can pool hop. 

This past weekend I asked a few of the water taxi pilots that we know pretty well about CB. They still have no idea how it's going to handled with CB visitors going to the other resorts by boat from Citywalk. He agreed with me that it would be BS if CB visitors can get on the boats and take boat seats at busy times away from deluxe paying guest. We will see how this pans out. I think at busy times they need to check room keys to be fair.


----------



## macraven

bumbershoot said:


> So you haven't actually done it?  You are going by an undated article on a different site (not an official site)...  Just please temper your excitement, as this is something I have never heard of in 4 years toodling around on the Universal threads.
> 
> It would be super cool if it's real.  But I'm just not sure that it is.  It might have been real at some point, but until someone who has done it recently shows up, I'm not getting excited about it.


_
i'm not aware of any club lounge hopping either.

i don't know why anyone would want to do that.

either you walk from one hotel to the others or use the water taxi and change at city walk to connect to a different hotel water taxi.

it wouldn't be something i would attempt to do.
call me lazy.............

_


----------



## bumbershoot

macraven said:


> _
> i'm not aware of any club lounge hopping either.
> 
> i don't know why anyone would want to do that.
> 
> either you walk from one hotel to the others or use the water taxi and change at city walk to connect to a different hotel water taxi.
> 
> it wouldn't be something i would attempt to do.
> call me lazy.............
> 
> _



I could see if you were spending part of the day at a different pool, might be nice to run up to the club and snag some food if it's a food-time...

But wouldn't that make their planning for how much food to get THAT much harder?

Was stunned at the difference in the pictures from the beginning of this post and the abundance of different foods...vs how it was in Jan of this year.  It felt like abundance in January, but not compared to how it used to be!  I really could have used those hardboiled eggs shown on the first page, that's for sure!


----------



## natebenma

vinotinto said:


> We just got back from a long, holiday weekend (Columbus Day weekend) at the PBH Club Level.
> 
> It was very relaxing, and we really enjoyed it.
> 
> Here is what was offered:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> I hope that helps and I am happy to answer any questions!





bumbershoot said:


> *snip*
> 
> *Was stunned at the difference in the pictures from the beginning of this post and the abundance of different foods*...vs how it was in Jan of this year.  It felt like abundance in January, but not compared to how it used to be!  I really could have used those hardboiled eggs shown on the first page, that's for sure!



I haven't visited this thread in awhile.  

vinotinto-  With your permission, I would like to add your post with the more current selections to the front page by editing in to one of my first few posts, so people have an updated expectation of the offerings.  

Please let me know if that is ok.

If others have an even more recent experience and want to detail that (what's gone, what's new), I'll add that too.

Thanks!

Dee


----------



## bumbershoot

natebenma said:


> If others have an even more recent experience and want to detail that (what's gone, what's new), I'll add that too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dee



I only wish I'd taken pictures of what was on offer.  We had some other stuff going on during our trip and I just wasn't thinking about photos as much as I normally do.


----------



## JessicaR

KateMac said:


> I'm sorry, but you are incorrect.  Please see my response to the question.



kate - no, no club hopping.


----------

